# new columns



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I decided to jump on the bandwagon this year and build a set of columns as well. Obviously I have not built them fast enough as you can tell one is not finished, but will be tomorrow.










tuck


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work. I like that you took the time to make the columns detailed with layers. It makes them look opulent.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

After looking up the word opulent, I thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

They appear to be coming along very nicely. Great job!:jol:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good Tuck!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, they look very cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice work are you going to paint the other one pink too?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great columns, Tuck! I like the detail of the base, kinda 1930's looking.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> nice work are you going to paint the other one pink too?


LOL

Very nice. I like the bases you made. A neat deviation from what you normally see. Good job on the painting/aging too.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very Nice!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd love those columns in my yard. Great job.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

scareme said:


> I'd love those columns in my yard. Great job.


Me too, where do you live and when are you not home? Also, do you have nice fencing to go with them because I need to know how big of a truck to rent!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Tuck, the columns look really good. Not sure if you would want to add a couple cracks in the base blocks to give them a more older feeling.

The weathering you added makes the pieces stand out nicely.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job on those ..I too like that layer look

BD..you crack me up


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Great work, Tuck!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everybody. I just finished up painting the other one pink today. Man do they really stand out now . Sorry no other posts this year. I think I will make some for next year though. That would be a nice touch...also I like the idea of adding some cracks, perhaps that will also be a project for next year. TOO MUCH TO DO!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep....they are looking very nice


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

tuck said:


> After looking up the word opulent, I thank you for the compliment.


That made me laugh..

You know, columns are one of those things I've never got around to building. Now I have something to go by. Nice work!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are looking good!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOVE the shape of these, very nice!


----------

